# How much do you think she is worth??



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

if she's simple and uncomplicated to ride, i would price her at 12,000-15,000 (easy).

what level dressage is she schooling?


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

yea i agree i'd go more toward 15K


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

She has done beg novice/novice, but dressage isn't her strong point. I have schooled her over 2 diffrent training courses at copper meadows and shepard ranch and she never blinks an eye. She hasn't been jumped recently, but when I get her back I am going to do more dressage and get her jumping tone back. I leased her out because I wanted her to get a bunch of children miles. Before this she hasnt had a whole lot of children on her except for my neabors, The two eight year olds love her to death and have no problem riding her in horse camp. She tends to be rather fast when she does a jump course, but she is still easy to control. Right now she rides in a hakamore and loves it. because of her speed I thought she would make a great pony jumper. I would be really happy if I got 12k for her because all the warmbloods I have been looking at are like 20,000 and still look plain to me. I don't really want a tb because they tend to have leg problems and are a bit on the crazy side. Is there any other type of horse that would make a good event/jumper prospect?? I know she is a fancy pony but she doesn't have papers. Do you think that will be a problem? I wish she were like 16 hands!! She would be the perfect horse for me.


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

here is another picture just because I have nothing else better to do!! It's way too hot to ride!!


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Anywhere from 10,000 to 15,000.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Out here you would be looking at 20-25 grand easy. A well trained pony as gorgeous as she is sells like cookies here.


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Out here you would be looking at 20-25 grand easy. A well trained pony as gorgeous as she is sells like cookies here.[/quote
> 
> LOL I should send her to a barn up there.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

same as M2G...here a pony like that would fetch $20,000 easy...maybe could even hold out for $30,000. You might want to scope out the possibility of listing her with bigger name barns in different regions...they will charge a "sales fee" but the difference could be made up in the bigger price tag.


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah... I will most likely do that, I need to find some big name barns.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's interesting because most Canadians take their horses to the states to make big bucks with horse sales. Even ponies have been known to sell for more money in the US than here. There are no ponies out here for the large amount of young riders we have here which means we get a lot of over mounted riders.

Like I said if you were to sell her, sending your pony out here might be a good option tho we don't have many eventers here. Our area is all hunter/jumper territory.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

in my area, with her looks & abilities you'd easily get between 20k-30k. She's a very athletic pony! There are many of ritzy barns out here with younger riders where she'd easily sell.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

id pay 15,000-20,000 :wink:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i would pay 15k, however, if she were registered i would pay 20k. but she will be well worth every penny!!!!! you will go far in the hunter world! good luck.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would say 15k because of the size, you might be able to get 20k.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd say between $15 000 to $20 000... I think $30 000 might be a little much. She's a gorgeous little girl, and I'm sure you'll have no trouble selling her.


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

I was thinking of posting her at 15k. Should I post her at 20 and hope for the best.??? 20k would be nice because I'm going to be looking for a warmblood and they have high price tags. Does any one know any good barns in Cali that I can take her to? Thanks and please keep those comments coming.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My friends pony who did eventing BN level and pony jumpers sold for $23k. There are so many little girls looking for ponies its rediculous! ha ha ha


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

wow. i didnt know such a small horse (well pony!.lol) had such scope! 

I wouls price her at 22obo,then go down to around 15.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

breezeypoo<3 said:


> wow. i didnt know such a small horse (well pony!.lol) had such scope!
> 
> I wouls price her at 22obo,then go down to around 15.


22-15 seems like quite a lot of price drop. I would try to keep yourself within a couple of thousand of your asking. Start on the higher end, and if you get no calls over a designated time period, re-list a couple of thousand lower (and be willing to take a little less than that). It really depends on how quickly you sell her I guess. Good luck selling - she is great.


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

Any other openions??


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I think AKPaintLover's suggestion is a good one -- and be prepared, 'cause the market is crappy


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

*updated videos of ebonys lease home*





This is ebony with a timid eight year old rider.




here she is with a brave 4 year old




and me riding her a while ago in dressage. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's very nice looking. I'd say post at 20K (with something like "may negotiate to the good home"). 

BTW, I wouldn't completely agree on TBs.  I know number around and they are very nice and not crazy at all (plus I know at least 2 off the track who are in late 20th now and still doing extensive trail rides).


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

First off, wow, she is nice. 
She's been shown, and you said you have gone clear etc, but what has she won? It's one thing to have done it, and another to have won, and this will change her price. As it is right now I would say you could very easily get $15,000 for her. If you want to ask for more, I wouldn't go above $20,000.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no idea what she might bring for sale but I can tell that she is worth her weight in gold. Unfortunately, most people don't have 1000 lbs of gold bars just laying around. LOL. She is beautiful and she looks really sweet. Any horse that you can turn a 4 year old loose on and be confident is worth a lot in my book.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I completely agree with smrobs..... 4yo on a pony that good looking is worth a lot!!!

Be patient and try to market her to an upscale market that will actually have the money to buy her. She's worth every penny.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow... The horse market must be very different over there! A pony that size, no matter how flashy/safe/quiet minded/talented wouldn't sell for over 10k here, and thats the maximum. The only exception are the ponies that are used for hacking.

I have a few friends who have a 12.3h welsh pony who is about 12, who has won state titles in jumping/equitation/mounted games/sporting and taken their three kids all the way throguh the ranks, and is a sweet and genuine pony, never unwell etc. They have him advertised for 7k and haven't had any calls.


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing as Wild_spot, we should be sending our horse over there to sell lol,
really nice pony but you really would be pushing to get 7k for her here being that she is not registered wouldn't help either in Australia. Thats amazing how much different the market is, good luck i wish our market was that healthy


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

:shock:HOLEY WHA BATMAN! That's a lot of coin!:shock: I can't IMAGINE spending that kind of money on a horse for fun! Shows what a bush-whacker I am. Wow! Just Wow! 

Irishfluizi -- I hope you have great success in finding her a good home and finding yourself a new prospect. You guys do look great together!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I know Jacken, I could send my little arab over there and get a fortune!!! :]


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Irishfluzi, where are you located? that is a lovely pony! and yes any pony you can turn a 4 yr old loose on is very valuable. however I have been pony hunting for the last few months and though some are still asking very high prices the market here in Florida has taken a dive. Most people are looking for a larger pony with proven show record for anything over $10,000. (at least down here) I love that pony! As for a new horse for you, don't discount TBs. I have one that just sort of fell into my lap and have been trying to sell her and fell in love. She is sweet, sometimes nutty but extremely talented and brave. She can do dressage, jumps like a dream.

Also if you really look around there are some wb/cross etc bargains right now. If where you are the market is really high might be worth the cost of travel and transport to look out of your market area. 
good luck, awesome pony!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My friends pony which was 13.1h just sold for $17,000 and she was just a pony hunter/jumper. So i think you could get anything between $15,000- $23,000 with her.


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm located in California. I kept her in the lease position for now because they really like her and the economy is really bad. Plus I thought the more kid miles the better. I was thinking of looking for a pony show barn and asking them to take a look at her. I moved out of my moms house and I am at an eventing barn in Santa Ynez so I have been getting a whole lot of offers for people wanting me to ride and train there horses. So Right now I feel finding a new horses isn't a big deal. Ebony is 9 do you think waiting to sell till the economy is better to be an bad option? Right now she is really happy and I don't have to pay for any of her expenses.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

As soon as horses are over 10 they lose a lot of value. If you were to keep her, keep her sound and improve her dressage and get her some experience in dressage and hunters, you might be able to keep the price up.
Murphy's law, if you wait to sell her she's going to go lame.
I would price her anywhere from $12,500-$20,000 and see what offers you get. Look at horses in your area for sale and find "comps" (comparable horses) price about the same as them, maybe a little higher because your horse is a kid-safe pony. Also tell trainers in your area about the pony and don't just put an ad in a magazine. Put posters in tack shops and where ever else has a horsey bulletin board.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Is 12.2 an exact measurement? If you try to sell her as a hunter the limit for the pony smalls is 12.2 so 12.3 is worth quite a bit less. Height is extremely important in selling ponies! The smalls are tricky. Lots of people don't like buying that size because their kids are growing, but at the same time there aren't many really good smalls out there so they're worth their weight in gold and people are willing to pay. I find that pony jumpers are much harder to sell then hunter ponies, esp at 12.2ish range. Most kids looking for that size are looking to do the hunters. She's not the best mover but if she is easy and safe for a small kid to jump around a course with auto lead changes, that can be worth much more being a hack winner. I agree with the above post, find comparable ponies in your area to find a good price. I would suggest finding a well known trainer in your area that focuses on ponies. People come to them in flocks and she should be able to move her pretty quickly for a great price. I know a great one in KS who sells them weekly. Most of her ponies are super fancy, but let me know if you want her number. I would think you could price her at a negotiable $20,000, which includes everyone's commissions (it is normal for a trainer to ask 10-15% for a commission). Meaning you could get about $15,000 in your pocket assuming she vet/xrays ok.


----------



## irishfluzi (Jul 6, 2008)

upnover said:


> Is 12.2 an exact measurement? If you try to sell her as a hunter the limit for the pony smalls is 12.2 so 12.3 is worth quite a bit less. Height is extremely important in selling ponies! The smalls are tricky. Lots of people don't like buying that size because their kids are growing, but at the same time there aren't many really good smalls out there so they're worth their weight in gold and people are willing to pay. I find that pony jumpers are much harder to sell then hunter ponies, esp at 12.2ish range. Most kids looking for that size are looking to do the hunters. She's not the best mover but if she is easy and safe for a small kid to jump around a course with auto lead changes, that can be worth much more being a hack winner. I agree with the above post, find comparable ponies in your area to find a good price. I would suggest finding a well known trainer in your area that focuses on ponies. People come to them in flocks and she should be able to move her pretty quickly for a great price. I know a great one in KS who sells them weekly. Most of her ponies are super fancy, but let me know if you want her number. I would think you could price her at a negotiable $20,000, which includes everyone's commissions (it is normal for a trainer to ask 10-15% for a commission). Meaning you could get about $15,000 in your pocket assuming she vet/xrays ok.


Does this person have a website and what exactly does KS stand for?? I always thought she had fancy movement, but that might be just me thinking that. Id be really happy to get 15,000 for her.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am guessing she means Kansas. I am sure there are some pony trainers in your area. I agree though as soon as she hits 10 people start looking for younger ones. I didn't really watch her movement have to go back and look. You can always start high and go lower, but look on horse websites and compare. However finding a good pony trainer, kid instructor would probably help you find the right people to market to. You are right getting experience on lots of different mounts and having your pony's expenses paid for right now is ideal. Does she have a permanent card?


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

She's really cute!!! I would say $25,000. The older she gets, though, the more her price will drop. I agree, any horse/pony that walks around like that with a 4 yr old and jump 3" is worth a lot - don't settle for less!!! Good luck!


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just looked at untrained/not halter broken horses for $500 - $6,000 and started/saddle broken ones with stock grade blood lines for up to $16,000. Asking less than that seems like it would be more for someone who just wanted to find a good home for their horse and not totally lose their investment. I would recommend looking at some online horse sale sites and try to compare, but she is an amazing looking pony and thats really hard to come by.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

let us know how it goes, to get something at high as $25,000 you are probably going to need some assistance, (a pony trainer, etc) but it might be worth it. Course I know you want to find her the right home. Its too bad she can't "grow" lol you are so good together.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

all I have to say is that you ahve one stunning horse ! :0 If I didn't have two horses of my own I would steal her!!!!!


----------

